# Is Stihl ms310 worth $350 used



## Pizno82 (May 23, 2020)

_its looks good cosmetically, 1 owner estimates 40 hours has 20 inch bar_


----------



## Ryan'smilling (May 23, 2020)

There's better saws for similar money. That series of saws isn't super well regarded around here. They'll cut wood, and do for lots of guys, but if you're in the know, they're kinda a waste of money.


----------



## furb (May 23, 2020)

I think that’s high. 40 hours could be a lot of wear if they didn’t know how to sharpen a chain. How many tanks equal 40 hours? Those saws were popular with people who just wanted a “big” saw. I’ve bought several of those and 290s that looked mint but were run with the brake on or scored but passed a vac test so probably from forcing it. Maybe $250 if you are lucky selling but like Ryan said you could get a 361 of 562 for the same price.


----------



## Huskybill (May 24, 2020)

Just 40 hours, I can cut a cord from standing timber in one hour. Fourty hours equals fourty cords roughly. My point is check the drum/ rim or sprocket for wear and how’s the bar look or has it been replaced, if the bar has been replaced the fourty hours could be questionable.
I see a lot of used saws that are over priced.


----------

